# Halfmoon Bettas at Petco



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah. there were a bunch of them int heir tiny plastic containers. halfmoon bettas at petco. i felt bad for them and i wanted to buy them all. cos they're so pretty and majestic and they were all in the grossest water everrrrr. but yeah, i just thought that was kinda interesting. i think there was a couple delta tails there too.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That is what happens to me every time that I go in a fish store  . I even went so far as to think that I could set up my extra 5.5 gallon as a rescue betta tank. The only problem is, well $ for starters, and good homes for them. When I told my mom this, she said no one would pay an adoption fee (to cover their expenses) for a rescue betta  . Oh, I forgot to mention that I was not intending to buy them (I will not promote the cruel treatment of bettas) but rather demand the dying ones for free! Well, maybe someday I will have the money and space to rescue them all.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i considered that today.
but i hav no money as well. nor do i have any space for them. except i wouldnt give them away, i'd keep them all and have a betta room.


this one place i went to called pet word, a small not chain store, had the most beautiful bettas for sale. they were in their own little bowls and they were all healthy and they had bubble nests started. soo mnay different kinds too. there were deltas and halfmoons and plakats and double tails. all under ten bucks. i was sad cos i couldnt get one of the plakats, but i was also kinda happy that they were all taken care of and not left to die in their own poo.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone think that anyone would actually get a rescue betta?? Just a crazy idea that I had. I am guessing that mose people would just think it is a scam and not believe it, either that or they would think that I am a wacko and not want to go anywhere near me! It just makes me so sad whan I see bettas that are dying in little plastic cups. Especially if I know that I can help them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

There's a bigger betta forum out there that has it's own section offering rescue bettas, and it seems like they do actually find homes for them. Very interesting but it's time-consuming.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

wow
yay betta rescue site! thats aweome that that actually exists.

do you have a link to it? XD


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Flashygirl ..do you know that Rescue Betta website?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

oh wow. i forgot all about that site. i'm gonna go google betta rescue right nwo and see what comes up


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

well, it's just a betta forum that has a lot of focus on rescuing..I'll PM it cuz I have a feeling I really shouldn't post it here


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Are they buying the bettas? If you're paying for them in poor condition the only thing you're doing is saving the betta in front of you and encouraging them to do it to another one.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

There's actually a whole how-to on rescuing and a very good list of how to get them for a big discount or free.

I will say, however, that Fishforum seems to be much more accurate and in-depth about how to care for bettas properly and treat them for illness.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw a rescue Betta on Aquabid this morning.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the origional posting from Aquabid:

( scroll down to "Description" 




Home > All Categories > Veiltail > Auction # 1217816858 Current Server Time: Tue Jul 22 2008 - 07:32:05 PM CDT 


female in need of good home 



Buy It Now Price: $4.00 
Buy It Now before a bid is placed



A D V E R T I S E M E N T Time Left 12 days 01 hour + Currently $3.00 - Reserve price met 
Started Sat Jul 19 2008 - 09:42:38 PM CDT Starting Price $3.00 
Ends Sun Aug 3 2008 - 09:27:38 PM CDT # of Bids 0 (Bid History) 

Seller Fuzzybetta (1/1) (View Seller's Other Auctions) 
Location Winnipeg MB R2M 2C1 Canada (View Seller's Feedback) 
(Search Feedback Forum about Seller) 
(Ask Seller a Question) 

High Bidder -- 

Page Views 118 

Payment Money Orders/Cashiers Check, 
AquaBid.com does not recommend payment via Western Union, Moneygram or other instant cash transfer services (non-bank, point-to-point cash transfers). 

Shipping No Shipping - Pick Up Only See Item Description 


Seller assumes all responsibility for listing this item. You should contact the seller to resolve any questions before bidding. Currency is U.S. dollars (US$) unless otherwise noted.


Description 

This is a female I saved from a pet store and had some fin rot when I got her. She has some scaring from the fin rot, but has a active and wonderful personality. Has a red and purple colouring. This is a pick-up only and I accept cash and cashers checks. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bid History:

Bidders Bid Time Bid Comments 

No Bids Yet... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Place A Bid


User Name 
Registration Required. It's FREE!

Password 
Forgotten Yours?

Current Bid $3.00 
Bid increment $1.00 
Minimum Bid $3.00 
Your Maximum Bid

The highest price you'd pay per item. AquaBid.com will bid on your behalf up to your maximum bid.

 Please type only numerals and the decimal point (if required).
Do not include a dollar sign ('Canada) or commas (','). 
This auction is PICK UP ONLY

It is the responsibility of the seller and buyer to comply with all governmental laws and regulations of the local country. AquaBid.com does not condone any illegal activities of its sellers and buyers. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Buy It Now Price: $4.00 
This auction is PICK UP ONLY
You will confirm in the next step.
Purchase this item now without bidding. 

Seller assumes all responsibility for listing this item. You should contact the seller to resolve any questions before bidding. 

Binding contract.
Placing a bid is a binding contract in many states. Do not bid unless you intend to buy this item at the amount of your bid.

Proxy bidding for all bids
Please bid the maximum amount you are willing to pay for this item. Your maximum amount will be kept secret; AquaBid.com will bid on your behalf as necessary by increasing your bid by the current bid increment up until your maximum is reached. This saves you the trouble of having to keep track of the auction as it proceeds and prevents you from being outbid at the last minute unless your spending limit is exceeded. Also, in case of a tie for high bidder, earlier bids take precedence. And, keep in mind that you cannot reduce your maximum bid at a later date.




Seller Modify Auction



User Name Password (forgotten it?) 

The seller of this auction may change parts of the auction such as Relisting, Shipping Details, Payment details, or update the image. The seller can also add to the item description. The seller can also use this to delete an auction. The seller needs to enter their Username and Password above, and click "Modify Auction". 





| Help / FAQs | Policies | Forum | Chat | Events | Links | Search |


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i love this site cos of how informative it is. it's helped me out a ton.

the other one's good for like showing off pictures and general community stuff.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a great site..


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

it really is.
i'm on liek three times a day, if not more XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

problem with this

1. they seem healthy for a minuet then freak out

2. they are real demanding

ive bought them from there, but they r more demanding....

I have a question, can I change my username?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would ask one of the moderators how to change your user name.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Bubsymamma (May 10, 2009)

I got a halfmoon at Petsmart and almost a week after I got him he crashed and died. My dad looked him over and said that he had some sort of bacterial thing. Now I"m sort of worried about buying another fish at Petsmart or Petco right now..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've gotten all my bettas at Petsmart and have had no problem with them. Just look them over more carefully and make sure they are healthy (I'm not saying that you didn't the first time) and try to get the healthiest looking one that you can. Sometime a person can pick out a fish that looks perfectly fine and them it dies.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

tmz, thats what i did. i bought a 10 gallon tank and have 2 rescued bettas in mine. i already have another smaller 2 gallon one with a betta in that also. we just moved into a larger house and have an extra room, so i'm going to use it as my own little rescue area haha.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree with Tyyrlym and was going to say the same thing. You can keep buying them, but that just means they're getting their profits and thinking that the consumer is going to settle for bettas in terrible conditions. Most people assume bettas are just disposable fish; one dies and you buy another. Sadly, that's been perpetuated by the people at the pet stores and their poorly kept fish. And the more we buy, the more they sell, the more they stock, and it just keeps going. I decided after my last guy not to support anymore chain petstore bettas. I would advise getting them from local pet stores that really care for them or local breeders that you can pick up in person, if you're lucky enough to have one around. it's really sad to watch those sweet little guys get sick and suffer in cups, but i don't know any other way of not allowing it to happen to more fish other than boycotting those conditions entirely, as difficult as it may seem.


----------



## fishyfish121 (Jun 3, 2009)

Please please please visit the post I just posted, somebody put two males in the same little container! I bought them and took them home but I don't know if the one will live. It's titled "Will he live?"


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I just bought 4 bettas from Petco yesterday. They had a huge selection of colorful bettas but they didn't take care of them very well there.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

the petsmart here has their bettas in blue dyed water =/ you cant tell what color they are, and it has to be bad for them =/


----------

